# ή στραβός είναι ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε



## loanna24 (Apr 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είμαι καινούρια στην παρέα σας οπότε συγχωρήστε οποιαδήποτε λανθασμένη κίνηση :) 
Προσπαθώ να βρω μία αγγλική παροιμία αντίστοιχη με το δικό μας "ή στραβός είναι ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε". 
Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Καλωσόρισες, Ιωάννα. 

Το μόνο που προτείνει ένα λεξικό μου είναι «We must be doing something wrong». Δεν το επαυξάνουν οι Εγγλέζοι με κάτι πάγιο. Το μόνο που είδα και μου άρεσε, που αποδίδει το πρόβλημα σε άλλους όπως εμείς στον γιαλό, λέει «We must be doing something wrong or God must have forgotten us / is unhappy with us / is punishing us».


----------



## sarant (Apr 17, 2013)

Καλώς ήρθες Ιωάννα. Κι εγώ δεν έχω κάτι ακριβώς αντίστοιχο να προτείνω. Δεν υπάρχουν βέβαια φρασεολογικά λεξικά (παρά για λίγα ζεύγη γλωσσών), που πρέπει κιόλας να είναι οργανωμένα σε θεματική βάση, αλλά το πιθανοτερο είναι να μην έχουν οι Άγγλοι το ακριβώς αντίστοιχο. Κι άλλες φορές έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι ανάλογο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2013)

Βλέπω σε μια ιστοσελίδα με αγγλικές παροιμίες το εξής:

 No wind can do him good who steers for no port.

Στο περίπου...


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Αυτό είναι γαλλικό, του Μονταίνιου, γι' αυτό άλλωστε το βρίσκουμε και με διάφορες αγγλικές μεταφράσεις. Το βρήκα και στα γερμανικά:

Nul vent ne fait, pour celui qui n'a point de port destiné.
Dem weht kein Wind, der keinen Hafen hat, nach dem er segelt.
http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Page:Montaigne_-_Essais,_Musart,_1847.djvu/198


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2013)

loanna24 said:


> Καλημέρα. Είμαι καινούρια στην παρέα σας οπότε συγχωρήστε οποιαδήποτε λανθασμένη κίνηση :)
> Προσπαθώ να βρω μία αγγλική παροιμία αντίστοιχη με το δικό μας "ή στραβός είναι ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε".
> Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Παροιμία αντίστοιχη δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει, όμως έχω πετύχει μερικές φορές στην λογοτεχνία και σε τηλεοπτικές σειρές, όταν κάποιος χάνεται να χρησιμοποιεί κάποια γενική παρατήρηση. Αυτή που μου έχει μείνει και νομίζω πλησιάζει περισσότερο το δικό μας, ήταν κάπως έτσι: "_It's either a snow globe or we're going in circles_". Μια παρόμοια που θυμάμαι είναι το "_It's either an identical route or we're going in circles_". Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι πού συνάντησα τις συγκεκριμένες φράσεις ούτε πώς ακριβώς ήταν γραμμένες.


----------

